# Where is your "special place"?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you have a special place that you feel especially bonded to? That has a special connection you can feel deep in your solar plexus, in your cell memory. A place that when you visit you feel more at home and at peace there than anywhere else on earth.

For me, it's Zermatt. It clicked for me when I was 7 years old. My little sister was admitted to Lancaster Royal Infirmary to have her tonsils removed and because Mum couldn't visit her she sent her a postcard every day for 5 days. The postcards were of the Matterhorn. (How she came by such postcards in postwar Lancashire is a mystery.) I saw them and loved them. In my heart of hearts it clicked and I never forgot it.

My first trip to Europe was in 1984 and I asked for the Matterhorn to be on the itinerary. It was everything I could ever have hoped for (with the exception of a few too many clouds). We visited so many other fabulous and exciting places, but nothing matched Zermatt for me.

We went back again in 1989 and I was hooked, line and sinker included. I've been back several times since then and if I get anywhere near Switzerland, I'm off like a dirty shirt ... to Zermatt.

I am totally at one with that place. It's primal. I never want to leave. I have to drag myself away when it's time to go. I wonder what role that place played in a previous life. Does anyone else ever feel like that?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

At peace with the world, yes indeed.A place called, The New Forest. Denny wood camp site. Relax in natural surrounding with nature on the doorstep.Or if full then onto Roundhill site.Watching all the young people learning how to enjoy themselves without all the electronic gadgets.

cabby


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Vilamoura, Algarve or anywhere in Portugal, the plane door opens and the air smells like home, I love it! We dont get enough time off work to do a motorhome trip to Portugal justice but when we retire that'll be our number one destination for an extended stay 

At home, I've a few favourite spots in Wales, hard to choose between three, Pembrey Country Park, Fforest Fields campsite near Builth Wells or Aberaeron


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Vilamoura, Algarve or anywhere in Portugal, the plane door opens and the air smells like home, I love it! We dont get enough time off work to do a motorhome trip to Portugal justice but when we retire that'll be our number one destination for an extended stay
> 
> At home, I've a few favourite spots in Wales, hard to choose between three, Pembrey Country Park, Fforest Fields campsite near Builth Wells or Aberaeron


Yes Aberaeron is a gorgeous little town. Went to a fantastic quilt exhibition there a few years ago. Resident quilter Deanne Hartwell-Jones is a real talent. Not forgetting some of the beautiful embroidery that was on show.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me it's Israel 

Arrived there with not a stich to my name

No matter I fell in love

Nothing evokes the feeling of the golden sun kissed stones of the old city walls

The wailing wall

And the memories
Drawing water from the well to wash , Saul the donkey, shopping in the old city, the bread

The fact we had nothing and everything
But

We have been back, and we are not the same

Sadly we can never go back to a moment in time when the world stood still

And we stood in awe

But we can remember it

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant thread Viv. Quite a few really.

Isle of Arran. Used to go about 5 times a year. Been visiting since we first met. Sadly its been a few years since we have been. Too busy seeing the rest of Europe.
North Eastern Coast of Corfu. As above but its been a while now there as well. Simply stunning and not a package tour hotel in site.
Gavarnie or just about anywhere in the Hautes-Pyrénées. 
Flamborough Head. I know it sounds barmy but a lot of memories.
Most of Provence because it just seems full of memories of long hot care free sunny days flying about on the bike.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes Switzerland does it for me. The seed was sewn by a primary school teacher who went there on holiday in the 50s and told us all about it for the following year. I hitch hiked there from the IOM when I was 17 and was amazed by the size of the Alps and even now it is one the very few placed that has exceeded my expectations.
I must go back to the Youth Hostel in Engelberg one day.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

The Eifel mountains in Germany, specifically the Nordschleife circuit at the Nurburgring. The first practice sesssion at nine in the morning in an open race car; clear blue skies, pure air and fantastic views unfolding as the track climbs, bends and dips through the hills.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

i was the same,teacher at school used to go to ireland,ride a donkey and live in a bothy for all the holidays, this was the most prim and proper miss as they all were in the fifties,and listening to her talk about ireland, thought must visit, went a couple of times to dublin and loved it,but it dident feel like the ireland that miss talked about, and then the first time abroad,first long trip, basiclly first everything we went to ireland,and wildcamped for 8 weeks, i felt like my heart had come home,been more exciting,more scenic,more fasinateing places since, but ireland still makes me smile, and weve been back each year,always say its because oh loves to fish,but dont tell him, i love it.

mags


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ireland for me too. Specifically the area west of Lough Mask where Connemara and Joyce Country meet. Even more specifically sitting on a bench by a lay-by looking down on Lough Nafooey.

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Langeudoc.


Now here is an interesting thing. When we visited the Langeudoc region I felt as though I had come home. I even said to my husband, who knows how much I love my home here, that I could live there! I subsequently did my family tree. Guess what? I have ancestors from the Langeudoc region. They were the Hugeunots who migrated here and settled, many of them, in the East End of London.


I have spoken to several people about their travels and their "special" place and one in particular stands out. She was a young lady who had travelled to India. She absolutely loved it there. She returned and did some chatting in her family only to find out that she, too, had ancestors from that place. She was working to save enough money to go back.


I wonder if any of you, if you did some research, would find a similar thing? Mine was a truly gut feeling of "belonging" in the Langeudoc. Not just a "oh what a wonderful place" kind of feeling.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

So many places so many choices.. how do you choose ?

Our own country has such a diversity of places to visit.. from the quaint Cornish fishing villages, to the remote north of Scotland.. and the beauty of the Scottish Isles.. we are spoilt for choice.. 
Going abroad to France, Spain Germany etc .. all have an attraction.. but if really pushed I would have to say Scotland and in particular the West Highlands and the Isle of Skye.. just a pity the weather is unpredictable.. and often wet.. but then again, if it were warm and sunny it would probably be overrun by tourists .. and many parts spoiled by developments..

Arran is a beautiful Island, my son used to live in Lochranza.. worth a visit and from there, take the ferry at Lochranza and head up the west coast.. saves the tedious road up Loch Lomond with all the tourist traffic..

Island hopping has now become very affordable thanks to the RET prices on Cal-Mac ferries, implemented by the Scottish government ..


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I am not telling anyone my special place as all you buggers will want to come; that would spoil it!

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Scotlands west coast for me. Absolutely can't get enough of the place. Back up there beginning of June - cannot wait.:headbang:

Steve


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Spent most of the 60s and 70s in Germany....our second best *was* the Forgensee area near Fussen in Bavaria, the only place we have visited a number of times for holidays.
But, the top *was* the Jungfraujoch and the railway to the top.

We have since visited Norway a couple of times and are now totally confused.............. so I can't answer!:surprise::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I cannot believe I left out Lake Ullswater. Maybe because its on my doorstep (45 min) but it really does feel like home. I was canoeing and camping there from when I was about 7 eventually graduating to a motor cruiser moored on the lake in later life. I would say I know it better than any place on earth really. Many a time ive navigated from one end to the other in the middle of the night coming back from the pub at Glendridding. I have a really eerie video somewhere of us cruising down the lake in the early hours with the War of the Worlds music playing and its pitch black with just the odd shore light and the nav lights on the boat. 

My first motorhome trips were there as well when my friend bought a knackered old Comma Caravenette and later in a VW camper. Its a beautiful lake as well, right up there with Annecy and Halstatsee.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My home town. Built across two rivers and a gorge. The steep hills provide plenty of exercise. The best bit is walking the surrounding moors in a light drizzle [in waterproofs!] and listening to the lapwings sing. Might even see a curlew. High enough to be tree less, low enough to be safe even in bad weather. I can walk miles and see nothing except the occasional ragged sheep. Just a few paces on the moors and I'm lost in a different world.

Oh and Brora on the east coast of northern Scotland and Kinlochewe on the west side of the Highlands.

Abroad it must be up in the Alps of Austria where the air so so clean


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Brock said:


> My home town. Built across two rivers and a gorge. The steep hills provide plenty of exercise. The best bit is walking the surrounding moors in a light drizzle [in waterproofs!] and listening to the lapwings sing. Might even see a curlew. High enough to be tree less, low enough to be safe even in bad weather. I can walk miles and see nothing except the occasional ragged sheep. Just a few paces on the moors and I'm lost in a different world.


On the Wirral - what medication are you on?:surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Viv 

I got engaged in Zermatt on my 40th birthday to an SAS stewardess, but it was never consumated - well not as in marriage.

Now my favourite place is a sandy tree-fringed beach on a small Greek island, which can only be reached by boat or a half-hour walk. Best is when the weather is good enough to anchor my sailing boat there and be able to skinny-dip off the deck in the morning into crystal clear water.

There is a small family-run taverna with tables in the sand, excellent food and we 'club' members(some I have known for nearly 20 years) sit there for sundowner(s) and watch the sun dip into the sea - there is a 'silence' rule for the last 5 mins - then toasts.. 

I met the last girlfriend there at sundowner time in 2001 - she is also a stewardess, and we met up this year with our current partners in La Gomera, Canaries - we all four have something about islands.

Unfortunately I will never be able to take the MH to that beach - unless I hired a small car ferry, but then might get stuck in the sand:surprise:

The only clue I will give is that the Greek name translates as Golden Sand in English.

Geoff


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Ha hah, Geoff. Good spot; I do live on the Wirral.

My home town is New Mills in Derbyshire where I grew up and still visit at least every year. It sits astride the gorge where the River Sett joins the River Goyt. It's mid-way between Stockport and Buxton on the A6, about four miles from Kinder Scout [Mass Trespass, Pennine Way etc] where the Downfall [waterfall] was flowing backwards last week. New Mills has two CLs and a CS!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Like Geoff, I have a bit of thing for islands. And skinny-dipping!  

But of course the island thing is tricky when you've got a MH - it's either expensive or virtually impossible.

We're just back from La Gomera, which we've been to a few times. Like the other Canary Islands too (in the winter) - La Palma has great scenery and not too touristy: El Hierro is the only one we've yet to visit in the archipelago. And I reckon the Balearics, Corsica and Sardinia are pretty special too. Formentera is especially appealing. Oh and of course various of the Greek Islands, and the Croatian ones as well. Very fond of the Med.

In the UK, but still on the theme of islands - it has to be the ones off the west coast of Scotland.

But perhaps the place Sue and I have been drawn back to the longest - regularly since 1970 - is Dartmouth and the South Hams, in South Devon. The coastline from Dartmouth to Torcross is lovely. We used to potter along it in a motorboat we kept in Dartmouth.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Brock said:


> Ha hah, Geoff. Good spot; I do live on the Wirral.
> 
> My home town is New Mills in Derbyshire where I grew up and still visit at least every year. It sits astride the gorge where the River Sett joins the River Goyt. It's mid-way between Stockport and Buxton on the A6, about four miles from Kinder Scout [Mass Trespass, Pennine Way etc] where the Downfall [waterfall] was flowing backwards last week. New Mills has two CLs and a CS!


Know it. I used the campsite on the track up to Kinder Scout about 5 years ago. Walked up and along the scarp and back down just before the weather clamped in.

I used to walk quite a lot of the Pennines when I was based at Manchester and living in Prestbury - easy drive through Macclesfield.

I miss hills around here(nearly as flat as the Wirral - wrong end of Cheshire:laugh, but we get down to the Tatra mountains sometimes and we were 3 weeks in the Pyrenees this year - agree with Barry's post above, especially Gavarnie.

Geoff


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

My favourite place is out at sea away from land you are on a dark blue disc all around with peace and solitude and the occasional Dolphin popping up to enquirer why you are in his patch of sea.
A small spec on a the ocean makes you so humble in the face of gods creation.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> Like Geoff, I have a bit of thing for islands. And skinny-dipping!
> 
> But of course the island thing is tricky when you've got a MH - it's either expensive or virtually impossible.
> 
> ...


Mike

We stayed in Hermigua on La Gomera, because we did not fancy the more tourist West coast. Unfortunately the road across the middle of the island from there was closed, so we had to drive around te north or through SF.

The previous two years we went to La Palma - I prefer green islands and we stayed in the middle just above El Paso. It was in a nice little cottage in the grounds of a big garden belonging to an English couple. They are moving down to Tazacorte soon, but we may be going there again in March, before they move. We might do one week there and move to somewhere on the NW coast for the walks and vineyards. Any recommendations.

I have a feeling we may have to book the flights soon since Egypt and Turkey seem to be off limits for some. Our easiest way to La Palma, although not the cheapest, is Krakow-Berlin-La Palma - just a gate change airside and no baggage charge on Air Berlin.

Sorry to ramble on but it is grey, grey, grey here, so the thoughts cheer me up:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Mountains for me. I didnt doscover them til relatively late, 40ish. They are just so peaceful and majestic.
The first time we visited Andorra on a day trip we bought our house. The view was irresistable.
Sorry Geoff but its been sunny here for ages....

Our view


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Mike
> 
> We stayed in Hermigua on La Gomera, because we did not fancy the more tourist West coast. Unfortunately the road across the middle of the island from there was closed, so we had to drive around te north or through SF.
> 
> ...


Geoff, I know exactly what you mean about grey weather - exactly what we've got in Bristol at the moment, so it is indeed pleasant to reflect on warmer and sunnier locations.

We are Bondholders in the Holiday Property Bond (HPB) http://www.hpb.co.uk/ and they have a small resort at Playa Santiago, on the southern tip of the island. Agreed, the Valle Gran Rey area on the west coast is a bit commercialised, but we enjoy an occasional day out there. The scenery on the approach, descending the valley is amazing.

On La Palma we stayed on the south-west coast at Fuencaliente, not far from the lighthouse of the same name. But it was in a hotel. Only direct way to the island from the UK is a weekly charter flight from either Gatwick or Manchester, operated by Thomson. Only managed to see about half of the island and would like to return to see more.

Each of the islands is different, but one thing they have in common is that the climate tends to be best on the south and south-west coasts - in the lee of the hills (volcanoes).

Returning to Gran Canaria in late January - have been same time for the last 6 years, and so far fortunate with the weather. :smile2:

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mike 

We have used both the Gatwick and Manchester Thomson flights, with connections from here, but Air Berlin is easier for us - mainly because there is no extra security check airside in Berlin.

La Palma airport is a 'waste of space' - only half-occupied, but it means not too many tourists:smile2:

We had thought of flying from here to Tenerife(South) - cheap on Ryanair and then bus to North airport and Binder to La Palma but it is a bit of an a*se to save a couple of hundred quid.

Reverting back to Viv's OP, sometimes the places most difficult-to-get-to are the most rewarding

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I went for a second place it would be the Lake District 

But on helvellyn on striding Edge, the cathedral route to Pillar 

The transverse route to scarfell from Wasdale , especially in the snow up Lords Rake

The Fairfield horseshoe, Blencathra, and so many more

The high tarns, Gt Gable we walked them all

Dragged six kids behind us, until the day they rushed ahead

And dragged us behind them

And one day to prove we were still fit enough in our 50s

We walked from the three shires stone,crinkle crags, bow fell, esk pike, scarfell

And our son said, you both drop down Mickledon, I'll meet you in the pub I'll get the car

The last sight was him running over Bowfell

He ran the whole way, collected the car
When we reached the pub he said

What kept you?

So there we go we never can walk the high fells, climb the mountains

Eat bacon and egg sandwiches for breakfast half way up a mountain, wander from mountain to mountain on the ridge routes until the sun drops

The knees are knackered, we are knackered

I wish just one more time

Aldra


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> If I went for a second place it would be the Lake District
> 
> But on helvellyn on striding Edge, the cathedral route to Pillar
> 
> ...


. . . and every other fell in Cumberland and Westmorland; and Saddleworth Moor and the Peak District.

Very, very happy memories though.

:smile2:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Mike
> 
> We have used both the Gatwick and Manchester Thomson flights, with connections from here, but Air Berlin is easier for us - mainly because there is no extra security check airside in Berlin.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about flying into TFS then getting the ferry from Los Cristianos to La Palma? http://www.fredolsen.es/en


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,aldra

i know just where you are coming from, as a single mum,and not a lot of money,joined the youth hostel ass and we did a lot of walking and cycleing, on c.ap bikes,made up of bits. but one spring break we decided to do kinder, bus to new mills,well 3 buses..round the resavoirs, and over the top to glossop, my 2 boys and half a dozen of their mates, 5foot and long blonde hair, and doc martens.dont ask. but we sat at the top, in a a little dip,with snow all around sunbathing,and watching the planes land at manchester airport, a wonderful memory. i had finished work in a club at 3am home up at 6 to cook contractors breakfast, out all day walking, and when i got home daughter and new son in law were waiting for me, because i worked in a club you got in free at all the clubs in town,so needed me for free entrance, got changed from docs etc, to skimpy outfit and got back home at 4am. happy days, now i need a sleep after going to the shops for bread...

one more memery of that day,kept saying to all of them, watch out for the peat bogs,if you go in you could break an leg or anything, this before mobile phones, be careful. yes mum, yes ,yes, turned round to tell them not to be cheeky,and went up to my armpits in black mud, they were still laughing when we got home.


now we drive to top car parks get out and admire the veiw.

mags


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

like the OP, my special place is in the Alps but this time Chamonix.

first went there over 30 years ago as a 2nd week skier and the place just blew us away. it's dominated by Mont Blanc and it's majestic mountain peaks and glaciers and the valley just blows my mind. it's known as one of the toughest ski areas and as a 2nd week skier I crapped myself more times than I care to admit, but after so many years skiing there very little fazes us now.

we fell in love with the place so much we bought an apartment and later a chalet to rent out (kept the apartment for our and friends use). we have visited at all times of the year and seen how the seasons change the valley, walked along it's many paths, ascended many of the high areas including 2x up Mt Blanc (turned back 2nd time just below the summit due to very high winds making it too dangerous).

BUT over the years, the town changed from a raw, French mountain town to an international, English speaking shopping centre - as the changes were happening we, and many others, decided that we didn't like the new look that was developing and we decided to sell up and move on...:frown2: - and invested some of the money in our 1st motorhome. 

I still love the majesty of the Chamonix valley and once you get away from the town, nothing much has changed - the skiing is still challenging, the climbing is still tough, and Mt Blanc has also grown by about a metre!! 

we still go back from time to time in the motorhome, but the town's current ambience no longer attracts us to want to own there again. but the place is lodged in my heart for ever.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are others like me Barry
They are no longer happy memories

They have sort of dissolved into what has moulded me

I can't really remember the feelings climbing swirel edge from the mines, up capsicum and on around striding edge, dropping down to the tarn

I remember sending Odin our German shepherd across the snow to test the ground, that was a dog who knew and loved the fells, if he said it was safe, it was safe

I remember the hounds streaming across the fells, standing still, sure they would crash into us But they parted and left us still standing

I remember so many things 

But not the feelings when your heart swelled and for a moment you were one with the universe

But maybe just knowing once that really happened is enough

Leaves a yearning though

Aldra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Ireland for me too. Specifically the area west of Lough Mask where Connemara and Joyce Country meet. Even more specifically sitting on a bench by a lay-by looking down on Lough Nafooey.
> 
> Chris


Just for you then, we like it here too


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive just spent half an hour trying to figure out where Geoffs (Nicholsong) blooming secret greek island is and all i could come up with is Thassos which is not that small or Skiathos which is quite small (ive been right round it on a boat in an afternoon). So give us another clue or am I right? 

I love islands and yes the harder they are to get to the more rewarding (usually).

I bet nobody has been to Muckle Flugga. I have. You could go to Australia faster. I went a few years ago in a VW camper, took about 4 days to get there. 9 hour drive to Aberdeen, 12 hour ferry to Shetland and then two more ferries across Yell and Unst Island and then you either swim or get a little boat. Was it worth the effort? Nah it was bloody freezing, thats why I want to know where Geoffs Island is.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Psili Ammos beach, Patmos ?

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Arizona. 
It's as diverse as Europe without sea.
Everything is cheap, warm, lovely and it's full of very fat people that make me feel great.

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

No particular 'special place' but am always happiest near water. Could see the local river from my bedroom and spent any a happy hour paddling with friends, we weren't really allowed to play there, but we all did.
Love the coastal sites like Oliva, where it is just over the dunes to the sea and listening to the waves pounding on the beach at night.
Gruinard bay in Scotland was wonderful too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Arizona.
> It's as diverse as Europe without sea.
> Everything is cheap, warm, lovely and it's full of very fat people that make me feel great.
> 
> Ray.


Warm!! WARM! I worked there in July and August once, it was so hot if you went outside the office for a *** and smoked a whole one you could actually feel your skin burning. I remember coming out of the ball game in Phoenix at 1am and it was still 103 degrees F in old money. I still have the Arizona Diamond Backs baseball somewhere, I wonder if they are still looking for it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes that was Phoenix Barry. But north AZ at 6,000ft. around the Grand Canyon, Kingman, Payson and Flagstaff even mid summer is wonderful.
We only visited the 'valley' Oct. to April.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Some lovely comments here.

Barry, I love Gavarnie too, but in the Pyrenees I love Pont d'Espagne and lac de Gaube just a little more, and the valley below Argeles-Gazost (from Lourdes towards the mountains) is also inspiring. 

I need to see Salomon's Andorra. Not so wild about Annecy (too many people in season) and Mont Blanc? I have yet to see it despite several visits. Am I just unlucky or does it rain all the time there? No place to park a Smart in Chamonix let alone a motorhome.

And Geoff? Your Shirley Valentine moment??? My favourite islands are Mauritius and Reunion, and if you like it primitive, Santa Carolina aka Paradise Island (just 1km long and 250m wide) between the Mozambique Coast and Bazaruto Island. Not sure what it's like there now but they did a local (SA) Survivor series on it a few years ago. 

For those who like the coast the east coast of Africa is incomparable, be it, Kenya, Zanzibar, Pemba, Beira, Xai-Xai, Maputo, Ponto d'Ouro, Sordwana, KZN North Coast, South Coast, Transkei Coast. oh the list goes on all the way past Cape Town and all the way up the north Cape coast.

I've got plans to do the Scottish west coast islands this year, so I'm hoping global warming and droughts are in full sway, just for a month or 2.

Patp, the "coming home" feeling is a sure sign of an ancestor connection. The known and inexplicable instances of this speak for itself. My sister says she always feels it coming down the hill into her French 'home' town. 

Keep'em coming.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> and Mont Blanc? I have yet to see it despite several visits. Am I just unlucky or does it rain all the time there? No place to park a Smart in Chamonix let alone a motorhome.


you're clearly unlucky. but having been there so many times I've seen the valley in bright summer sun to deep winter snow. and there are loads of parking places, but I have to admit the town is no longer motorhome friendly with only one official free overnighting area where you won't get moved on. (there are a few unofficial places but you need to know where to go to find these)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Viv

Quite a lot of what you mentioned we have in common.

The Pyrenees places we did this summer, with a lot of help from Barryd's very helpful guide.

We also skiied in Andorra last year. We did not see Salomon's place, but we have visited the small cottage they have in France ('cottage' is spelt Chateau Salomon in their language). Great couple and hospitality.

Mauritius was another story - may have told it on here before, if so - apologies. Col. 'Mad' Mike Hoare took a load of S.African mercenaries, under cover of the name of a rugby team 'Frothblowers', on Royal Swazi's Fokker F28 to the Seychelles to attempt a coup against The Communist President Renee( later, under free elections, voted back into power - very relaxed the Seychelloise)

The coup failed and the mercenaries scarpered on an Air India aircraft bound for Harare which they hijacked to Durban.

The Fokker aircraft was shot up by the Comunist Tanzanian Army who came in to assist(after the mercenaries had left). Then we arrived, on behalf of Lloyd's War Risk insurers. Got aircraft released after threat of confiscation by the government as a 'spoil of war'.

When we want to leave there is still a curfew and BA had to pick us up in the afternoon on the southbound flight to Mauritus, take us there and at night overfly Seychelles on way back.

My visit to Mauritus was one hour in the transit lounge bar - bit disappointing after previously having to cancel a holiday at the Troux au Biche hotel 20 years before.

That's Life:wink2:

Oh, please don't call me Shirley:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes I remember the mad Mike incident.

When I was in Mauritius on my first visit some Australians had the opposite experience to you. Qantas had a strike and they were stranded there for an extra 5 days. Staying at Le St Geran (now One and Only) what a luck to be stranded in a place like that.

I'd go get some pics and scan them in but my husband is around and will ask what I'm doing.!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Love the West coast of Scotland. Arran, Mull, Skye (being on the Cuillin ridge this summer on a perfect day was one of the best days of my life!), Applecross. Wonderful.
I also love the Lakes. Did the Bob Graham Round back in 1992 so covered all the big hills (many times including countless training runs).

Puerta de la Cruz, Tenerife is a place we visit most winters for a short break in recent times. Love it for all the bars with local musicians etc. Will be there again in the New Year.

Steve.

PS Nice thread this.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Viv. It was you that told us to climb up to lac de Gaube last year. And I sent Geoff (Shirley Valentine, which will now stick  ) up there as well. Stunning but a bit of a hike for my knackered knees, and NO I didnt get the cable car.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*And Geoff? Your Shirley Valentine moment???*

Ha Ha! I thought of Shirley Valentine too, Viv.

Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The farm I grew up on, in the family since 1707. Knew every inch of it and fished every pool. No longer in the family but that is were I go in my dreams.

Dick


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Andorra is beautiful away from the main drag. I adore our view...days may be numbered though as we are looking to move house .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, why and where Salomon.?

Ray.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Still in Andorra. The current house is not very convenient for the dogs so we have found another one. Market is very slow so we may have to wait a while. Not really a hardship though:smile2:
And we always have the cottage in France, which is another special place.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wish we had known to avoid the main drag when we visited Andorra. We only stayed one day as were horrified at the business of the roads and the hustle and bustle caused by bargain seekers!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh dear patp. Bit like visiting England and staying in Oxford St the entire time. 
But we kind if like it that all the tourists tend to stay in one place....keep the best bits to ourselves >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

salomon said:


> Andorra is beautiful away from the main drag. I adore our view...days may be numbered though as we are looking to move house .


Wow! Brilliant view, poor choice of beer!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Switzerland is also special for me - been back twice this year already

Zermatt was lovely when we went there, I'd go back again no problem, this is a view back to the village from 2 years ago


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

and another from the site at Tasch which is the closest motor vehicles can get to Zermatt


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

still in the same area\ is Andermatt, the junction of Switzerland, Austria and Italy high in the mountains, I think I've stayed there maybe 15 times in the past 20 years (I love the area)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We love Switzerland but have only been once properly really (driven through it a few times). The Jungfrau valley is amazing. Sounds like Zermatt is the place to go but where to you stay? I had a quick look on CC Infos and there isnt much.  The one thing that put me off was having to use sites as there seem to be very few aires and wilding opportunities. Best time to go for me would be summer.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

barryd said:


> We love Switzerland but have only been once properly really (driven through it a few times). The Jungfrau valley is amazing. Sounds like Zermatt is the place to go but where to you stay? I had a quick look on CC Infos and there isnt much. The one thing that put me off was having to use sites as there seem to be very few aires and wilding opportunities. Best time to go for me would be summer.


I didn't find any wild camp areas in CH, perhaps it's not allowed like they don't allow much to go on 

The site closest to Zermatt is at Tasch and is lovely but as to be expected it's not cheap but well worth visiting. We then took a train to Zermatt and both dogs were welcomed onboard but charged half price even when sat between our legs :frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

For us it is Gerardmer in the Vosges area of France.

Both myself and Sarah had unhappy first marriages when we got together. Very early on in our relationship we went on a road trip in my TVR Griffith 500: across to the Vosges mountains for a week or so; pop into Reims on the way back to buy some bubbles. On the first day we sped across France, roof down: all was well with the world. Then 4 miles from our first night stopping place the engine started to sound poorly and eventually blew, thankfully after we had made our first stopping place.

The owner of the place couldn't have been more helpful...even offering us his car for the week even though we were only spending 1 night with him!!

Anyway we had to have a hire car - Peugeot 206 from memory. Quite a difference to the Tiv!! We carried on with our trip but when we got to Gerardmer (which neither of us had been to before) we realised that the hotels I had booked were way out of town up in the hills. Not much use to Sarah due to her mobility.

Anyway (and I'm getting to the point, honest I am :grin2: ) we went into town to The Grand Hotel and enquired if there were any spare rooms for 2 nights. There were, so we were in! I rang the other places and used the blown up car as an excuse not to stay with them >.

Those 2 days/nights were the best 2 days/nights ever! So much so that we stayed for another 2! As I said we had both had very unpleasant experiences previously so to have that time together to get to know each other better was perfect. It cemented our relationship and our love 0

We always try and go back whenever touring the Continent allows. We have our favourite bar there and also our favourite restaurant too. We haven't stayed in The Grand again but used other hotels...and last summer stayed in the aire which is very convenient for town.

Graham :smile2:


----------

